

Are We Beyond the Two Cultures? - razorburn
http://seedmagazine.com/content/article/are_we_beyond_the_two_cultures/

======
Chocobean
My immediate reaction is that we live in the times of "No Culture". Almost no-
one reads any Shakespeare now, and most people don't know the second law of
thermodynamic either. But certainly the "abscense of culture among the masses"
existed in his time as well, and he was specifically talking about "culture",
not the lack thereof.

I would say that no, we are not beyond the two cultures. Kids are shuffled
through university, where they are told to "pick a major", either science or
arts. The process along kills all love for the chosen faculty, let alone any
for the un-chosen other half.

